# TBG Northern Zone Shoot 2015: A Surprise at Post 20



## Jake Allen (Mar 26, 2015)

Please mark you calender and plan to join us for our annual Shoot at Bent Bow Farms in Ranger, Ga.
The date is May 16 and will be from early, to late afternoon.
One price to shoot all day and have a blast.
This shoot is even more special to me than all the others, because this was my first exposure to Traditional Archery and all of the great folks involved.

We are the guests of Joe, Kim, Chase and Conner Coots on their fine spread in the foothills. 
Beautiful land that is laid out perfectly for 2 courses with plenty of uphill, and downhill shots. 

I have attached a flyer with details and directions.
Please feel free to ask questions on this thread, or send a pm.

The lunch is worth the trip, and please bring a dish to share. We always need sides, desserts, even a few more main courses.

TBG will likely have a few targets to be had in a silent auction.

Trading blanket will be active. Bring your stuff!

We will be setting up the course the Saturday before, (May 9). This is a fun experience in itself.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 4, 2015)

This coming up in two weeks!

Set up day is this Saturday.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 4, 2015)

Looking forward too it. I love this shoot. Course, I love all of em.


----------



## GA native (May 5, 2015)

Is there more to do than just shooting the course? I will tell you truthfully, I'm as green as a greenhorn gets. 

What I need/want are some lessons on how to shoot. Bow tuning, leather crafting, stuff like that. 

Just a babe in the woods...


----------



## dutchman (May 5, 2015)

You can get tuning tips for some very knowledgeable folks. There won't be much going on outside of shooting, eating, and then shooting some more. There is usually a trade blanket for people who want to move some extra archery related gear they have lying around.


----------



## GA native (May 5, 2015)

Alright thanks.
Sounds fun, but I'll wait for a larger event. Or until I'm actually proficient enough to compete.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 5, 2015)

GA native said:


> Alright thanks.
> Sounds fun, but I'll wait for a larger event. Or until I'm actually proficient enough to compete.



Honestly, if you are as green as they come about bows/arras etc......coming to this smaller event would be the ticket. The folks here will be giving of their knowledge and sometimes supplies more profusely than the vendors or folks intent on selling things at a larger one. I am still learning, even tho I am a bit long in the tooth. And if I have questions, I'd much rather have my instructors attention than to have to share it with lots of folks asking lots of questions. When archery becomes one of your passions, you want to learn it all....NOW!!!! I get that. (have you ever met JakeAllen???) but give yourself the time to learn each individual facet of this sport. Concentrate on that bow...then start adding the rest. JMHO.....good luck to ya, and hope you'll attend an event near you, several larger ones coming up...Appling and Howard Hill....


----------



## Dennis (May 5, 2015)

GA native said:


> Alright thanks.
> Sounds fun, but I'll wait for a larger event. Or until I'm actually proficient enough to compete.



Come on out this is not a competition just a bunch of folks getting together to shoot bows and eat too much


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2015)

Dennis said:


> Come on out this is not a competition just a bunch of folks getting together to shoot bows and eat too much



But word is, you can keep up with your score...if you really want to.


----------



## dutchman (May 5, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> But word is, you can keep up with your score...if you really want to.



We do offer score cards for those who want them.


----------



## dutchman (May 5, 2015)

TNGIRL said:


> Honestly, if you are as green as they come about bows/arras etc......coming to this smaller event would be the ticket. The folks here will be giving of their knowledge and sometimes supplies more profusely than the vendors or folks intent on selling things at a larger one. I am still learning, even tho I am a bit long in the tooth. And if I have questions, I'd much rather have my instructors attention than to have to share it with lots of folks asking lots of questions. When archery becomes one of your passions, you want to learn it all....NOW!!!! I get that. (have you ever met JakeAllen???) but give yourself the time to learn each individual facet of this sport. Concentrate on that bow...then start adding the rest. JMHO.....good luck to ya, and hope you'll attend an event near you, several larger ones coming up...Appling and Howard Hill....



Pretty sound advice. While we are not the largest event in the area, you'd be hard pressed to find a better one. The course is over some might fine ground with lots of up and downhill shooting. Well mostly up. But that's what makes it great. That and the food.


----------



## Al33 (May 6, 2015)

I am planning n being there on the 9th and for the shoot. Looking forward to both events.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 6, 2015)

Al33 said:


> I am planning n being there on the 9th and for the shoot. Looking forward to both events.



YEAH!!!! I plan to be there for set up....bringing my grandson Nathan (good workhorse!!!) so I'm looking forward to shooting with you Al!!!! seems like it's been forever since we have!!!!
I plan to bring a strawberry shortcake to add to lunch!!!!


----------



## Travelingman07 (May 6, 2015)

*Northern zone shoot*

i plan on coming to the shoot with my 10 year old girl this will be our first trad only shoot we are very excited to shoot and meet some fellow trad brothers and sisters .


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

GA native said:


> Alright thanks.
> Sounds fun, but I'll wait for a larger event. Or until I'm actually proficient enough to compete.



You say you need some help with shooting and bow tuning,well come on and join us. I'll help you. I can mess you up and teach you bad form, guaranteed.

All joking aside, you'll have a blast, and meet some good folks that will help you.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

Travelingman07 said:


> i plan on coming to the shoot with my 10 year old girl this will be our first trad only shoot we are very excited to shoot and meet some fellow trad brothers and sisters .



New folks are always welcome. Glad ya'll are coming.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 9, 2015)

The course is set up and it is a good one. Targets long and short, up and down, open and not so open. I really think its a good setup; lots of realistic hunting shots.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 9, 2015)

a few pics from the day....it was a real good one!
The guys were ugly when I asked them to get together for me for a picture....I believe it was planned oh well it is their best side!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the Tomies, Tomi! Thanks to the Coots too for the awesome lunch, that alone was worth the trip and effort.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 14, 2015)

The weather is looking good, and there are 2 fines course set in the woods just waiting to be shot. Looking forward to seeing many of you this Saturday!

Due to the dedication and attention from your President, we will have new t-shirts available on Saturday.

Good job Lee, thank you! 

Khaki and Forest Green.


----------



## Al33 (May 14, 2015)

Those look great!!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 14, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Those look great!!!!



Yes they do! Very glad to have these! Thanks you to all the TBG officers and all who make the wheels go round!


----------



## frankwright (May 14, 2015)

I wish I could make this shoot it is my favorite and I have had to miss it the last two years.

My five year old Grandson has CF (Cystic Fibrosis) and we have a big fund raising walk every year and it has fallen on the exact same Saturday again this year
.
Have fun and eat a plate of something good for me.


----------



## dutchman (May 15, 2015)

Just one more nap and we'll see y'all there!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 15, 2015)

Yep, almost time. Please remember to bring yourself a chair.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 15, 2015)

Wish I could make it but David has baseball games at 10am and at 2pm in Lilburn tomorrow. Ya'll have fun and stick a few trees for me.


----------



## Lady Frost (May 16, 2015)

I have to work until 1:30 today, but I will be coming up after!  I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2015)

I just got home and am ready for a nap. Another great day with the bows & arrows, great people, great food, and great fun. I only shot one round (36 targets) plus a few more with Mark Land. Got to shoot with Jimmy Bell, Robert Harper, Donnie Kinard, Stanley Bennett, Michael Jicha, and Ned ?. All of these fella's can shoot too.  We made the mistake of not including a young agile shooter to join us and help with retrieving arrows off the steep ridges.

Thanks everyone, it was a great shoot!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 16, 2015)

As always the best shoot of the year


----------



## Todd Cook (May 16, 2015)

My bunch had a great time today. The course was fun and challenging.  I shot the course 1 and 1/2 times, about 45 targets I guess. Lunch was excellent and the company second to none. Many thanks to the Coots family for the hospitality and the use of their place, and thanks so much for the TBG and it's officers who make this fun stuff possible.


----------



## Lady Frost (May 17, 2015)

It looks like yall had a great time!!  I'm sorry I missed it.  I ended up working late and couldn't make it.  I am determined to make one soon,  looking forward to meeting more of you guys!


----------



## chenryiv (May 18, 2015)

Karen, Parker & I throughly enjoyed ourselves. Will, Todd &  Michelle thanks for allowing us to tag along. I also want to thank the Coots Family and the awesome officers of TBG for putting on a spectacular shoot.


----------



## markland (May 18, 2015)

Enjoyed my time as well and always great to see all the faces again.  Much less getting to fling a few arrows with Al, that is always a good time.  Thanks to the Coots family for doing this and sharing their little slice of heaven with the TBG and look forward to coming back again.


----------



## pine nut (May 19, 2015)

Pig hunting?  I didn't know we had pig hunting there.  Dang I missed that , but sure had a good time though.


----------

